# cherry eye



## tracynoe (Mar 3, 2008)

Just taken my pup to the vets because his eye was red and sticky, diagnosed cherry eye. Apparently theres 2 option stitching it back in or cutting away the gland (which may affect the tear ducts and cause dry eye) waiting for the call from the vets with a quote now. Anyone have any experience of these two procedures?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Have it removed, if they are going to get dry eye they will get it anyway, stitching it back can sometimes pop again 

One of my pups had cherry eye & I had it removed.

Removing it takes seconds, and requires no General Anaesthetic .

Where are you in the UK I can recommend a vet that does this proceedure every working day of his life


----------



## tracynoe (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you. I'm in South Wales. I thought he would have to be put out for it! The vet rang yesterday with the two options and prices(which I was pleasantly surprised at, 150 for cutting it out and 250 for stitching it back in, I thought it would be more than that) I asked the vet what she would do and she said if it was her dog she would cut it out but a specialist would probably advise stitching it back in but would have to wait until he's a bit older. Its really annoying him though he's constrantly trying to scratch it. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

tracynoe said:


> Thank you. I'm in South Wales. I thought he would have to be put out for it! The vet rang yesterday with the two options and prices(which I was pleasantly surprised at, 150 for cutting it out and 250 for stitching it back in, I thought it would be more than that) I asked the vet what she would do and she said if it was her dog she would cut it out but a specialist would probably advise stitching it back in but would have to wait until he's a bit older. Its really annoying him though he's constrantly trying to scratch it. Thanks again for the advice


Not if you opt to have it taken away he won't require General Anaesthetic, vet we went to just used a Local Anaesthetic administered with a paper strip, not even a needle 

This was a young puppy of 16 weeks of age if my memory serves me correctly she was definatly still quite a young pup & it cost less than £50 eye drops were also included in the price, I can't imagine the price has rocketed that much as this was just under two years ago 

It took litterally seconds to remove (we were not even inside with the vet for more than 5 minutes) she didn't cry or yelp out - no side effects whatsoever from it all, not even now, no dry eye, nothing - her owner is very happy with her.

Heres a link for you to have a read, you should also check the website for vets close to yourself all Bulldog friendly vets would be used to carrying out the proceedure to remove cherry eye  - I used Warpole & Bingham in Wolverhampton, Tom Bingham carried out the proceedure & he was VERY good, people travel from around the country to go and see him, they day we were there a couple had travelled down from Scotland - thats how good he is 

Bulldog Health

Warpole & Bingham 01902 342775 ( If you do decide to go make an appointment with them, make sure you book the appointment with Tom Bingham  )


----------



## amytorres5946 (Jan 27, 2010)

Going through the same thing with my now 6 month old Italian Mastiff who currently has them in both eyes. I was made to feel like a bad pet owner by wanting the glands removed so I did what the vet instructed and 2 weeks later they were back.Through experience my breeders already advised the removal considering they have never had dry-eye problems. They went through the tacking over and over before they finally decided to remove them.
Here's my educated opinion that I am now running withand sticking to: Tacking will almost most definintley come back sometime within the dogs lifetime, in my case, 2 weeks. Not ok for the dog or owners pocket. Tacking, which she failed to mention, also stretches the muscles in the eye and causes the eye to droop which will lead to yet another surgery($800+). Everytime you tack the eyes droop more. So far the only options with tacking are surgery...crossing your fingers...or more surgery. Not the best options in my opinion. On the other hand removal CAN pose a chance for dry-eye in a dogs later years in addition to natural decrease in tear production. Some dogs get dry eye any way even if they had dodged cherry eye in their lifetime. 
The "third eyelid" gland is one of two glands in the eye and is only responsible for 30% of overall tear-production.
So with all said, I personally am going to have both glands in each of my puppies eyes removed. I would personally, rather be obligated later on in her old age to supplement her eyes on a daily basis with eye drops than put her through yet another tacking surgery that will more than likely prove unsuccessful once again. The psychological and health issues through repeated anesthesia are not not worth it. Even if the tacking does work you can't forget about the dropping factor which poses the next surgery hoping it won't trigger a relapse.
My advice is to find a vet(not necessarily a specialist) who has done a lot removal surgeries. I just found one today and he told me he has never had any of them come back with dry-eye issues in his 20 yrs of experience and that the dry-eye patients he did get never had cherry eye.
I hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## haireisis (Apr 6, 2010)

Acacia has recently developed cherry eye ;-(( can you guys recommend best vet ophthalmologist? preferably from Northamptonshire...


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

neleson had cherry eye in his right eye and we had it removed, and he was fine


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Stitching it back is successful in the majority of cases, it may be worth trying it and if you have problems at a later date then have it removed.


----------



## Stacey Lawrence (Jul 30, 2016)

I have a 11month old pug who woke up with cherry eye this morning i contacted Walpole and Bingham after reading this post myself and bobbie the pug are booked in for Wednesday 3rd to have his tear duct removed and it will cost £65 with everything included thankyou for you recommendation for Walpole and Bingham


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Replace if possible, if unsuccessful possibly consider removal but never as a 1st line of treatment.


----------

